# RIP Bindi



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Horses have a way of finding a special place in our hearts. You were blessed to have had him as long as you did, and he earned that special place in your heart.

Sorry you lost him, and I hope you find another horse that can fill the loss now felt in your heart.

Sounds like both of you had a great time together, and know that nothing ever really dies as long as their remembered; as there spirit lives on in that special place you'll always hold for Bindi in your heart.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous.


----------



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Iam sorry for your loss Loo


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

he was beautiful, so very sorry for your loss. He lived a long life and how very special it is to have a bond with a horse. I'm sure you have many very fond memories of Bindi, may he rest in peace.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Awwww ... I just love the old ones! He was blessed. You were blessed. {hugs}


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He was beautiful-so glad you were able to enjoy for as long as you did.RIP Bindi-you were well-loved.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What a handsome horse. I'm sure he is missed.


----------

